# adehala y propina



## Lulu978

Hola,

acaso "adehala" es sinónimo de "propina" ? 

Yo entiendo que "propina" es lo que se da por ejemplo a un camarero por el servicio que ha hecho. "Adehala" no lo encuentro en mi diccionario esp-ita y la RAE dice:

adehala.
(Del mozár. *ad iḥála o *et iḥála; cf. alifara).
1. f. Aquello que se da de gracia o se fija como obligatorio sobre el precio de aquello que se compra o toma en arrendamiento.
2. f. Aquello que se agrega de gajes o emolumentos al sueldo de algún empleo o comisión.

Si yo hago un trabajo, pero no es un verdadero empleo con sueldo fijo, puedo decir que me dan una "adehala" si lo hago bien? (con el significado de "propina")

Gracias


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lulu978 said:


> Si yo hago un trabajo, pero no es un verdadero empleo con sueldo fijo, puedo decir que me dan una "adehala" si lo hago bien? (con el significado de "propina")


Por mi barrio, si dices _que te den una adehala_, van a decir: ¿una quéeeeee?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Lulu978 said:


> Hola,
> 
> acaso "adehala" es sinónimo de "propina" ?
> 
> Yo entiendo que "propina" es lo que se da por ejemplo a un camarero por el servicio que ha hecho. "Adehala" no lo encuentro en mi diccionario esp-ita y la RAE dice:
> 
> adehala.
> (Del mozár. *ad iḥála o *et iḥála; cf. alifara).
> 1. f. Aquello que se da de gracia o se fija como obligatorio sobre el precio de aquello que se compra o toma en arrendamiento.
> 2. f. Aquello que se agrega de gajes o emolumentos al sueldo de algún empleo o comisión.
> 
> 
> Si yo hago un trabajo, pero no es un verdadero empleo con sueldo fijo, puedo decir que me dan una "adehala" si lo hago bien? (con el significado de "propina")
> 
> Gracias


 
Decirlo lo puedes decir. Lo malo es que por aquí nadie te va a entender.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Uy aldonza, creo que soy de tu barrio, ¿una queeé?
En todo caso, yo diría que está más cerca de comisión que de propina.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tampoco la conocía, pero me parece bonita, suena bien. Por lo que veo, hay algún ejemplo que otro en contexto legal como sinónimo de sobreprecio, y fuera de este, de lo que nosotros llamamos yapa (que el diccionario define como *añadidura*):


> De gente noble , aunque pobre , pero podíase suplir por ser hermosa , y que me dava con ella *de adehala* (como después vine á descubrir el secreto ) una hija que dixéron aver tenido por una desgracia de cierto mancebo ciudadano, *...*


 
De adehala, de añadidura, de yapa.


----------



## Lexinauta

En la segunda acepción, sería un 'sobresueldo'.


----------



## torrebruno

Lulu978 said:


> acaso "adehala" es sinónimo de "propina" ?


 
El diccionario de María Moliner así lo declara:


*adehala* (del sup. rom. and. "ad i?ála" o "et i?ála")
*1* f. _Añadidura que se da sobre lo estipulado._ *Propina.
*2* _Cantidad añadida a sueldo._ *Gaje.

No la conocía, es preciosa y me la quedo.

*Edito*: y para pronunciar como algo parecido a _adejala_
_._
.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Estupenda palabra.
Es la priemera vez que la veo.

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

Palabra viejísima y, por lo visto, caída en desuso tanto en América como en España. Para explicar lo que era "yapa" en su diccionario de Peruanismos, mi paisano Juan de Arona, a mediados del siglo XIX, recurría a esa preciosa palabrita. De ahí se me quedó que _yapa _era lo mismo que _adehala_, y pensaba que si en algún momento tuviera que pedirle a un español que me diera algo de yapa, le pediría una adehala (ya veo que mejor me ahorro el trabajo).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

jorgema said:


> De ahí se me quedó que _yapa _era lo mismo que _adehala_, y pensaba que si en algún momento tuviera que pedirle a un español que me diera algo de yapa, le pediría una adehala (ya veo que mejor me ahorro el trabajo).


Sí, mejor, porque hasta donde yo sé, tampoco se conoce por aquí lo de _yapa_.


----------



## torrebruno

> Yapa: es un término muy usado en la Argentina del siglo pasado, y que ahora se ha generalizado a las expresiones orales.-
> Cuando yo era chica, iba al almacén del barrio a comprar un kg. de azúcar (suelta, antes no venía en bolsitas), y el almacenero pesaba "1 kg." y dejaba caer un poquito más en el paquete, porque eso que iba de más, era "la yapa", el regalo, lo que se daba de más.
> 
> Si compraba 1 peso en caramelos, me daba los que correspondía por esa plata, y uno de más, "la yapa".
> 
> Luego, eso cayò en desuso; ya nadie te da "la yapa" en el comercio ... con las balanzas electrónicas, te cobran hasta los miligramos ...
> pero se sigue usando cuando uno quiere decir que algo viene "de arriba", de más ...
> ejemplo " estoy enfermo y de yapa, sin plata para los remedios ...".
> se entiende?


Adehala=yapa=propina


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Torrebruno, ¿tú conocías la palabra _yapa_? ¿La usas?


----------



## Aviador

De acuerdo con todos. No conocía la palabra y me parece muy bien, pero...


torrebruno said:


> [...] y para pronunciar como algo parecido a _adejala_ [...]


En castellano la hache "es muda", ¿porqué habríamos de pronunciar /adejala/? Bueno, podría aceptarlo como un regionalismo, pero no como la pronunciación del español general.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Torrebruno, ¿tú conocías la palabra _yapa_? ¿La usas?


  No creo que conozcan _yapa_ en España, se trata de un término quechua usado coloquialmente en Perú, Bolivia y el Cono Sur. ¿Me equivoco?

Saludos.


----------



## Lulu978

prometo que no voy a utilizar esta palabra si es tan poco conocida (pero me la quedo para la lectura)...es que estoy leyendo un libro donde se utiliza y, como me he dado cuenta que era una palabra un poco rara, quería saber si era parecida a una palabra como "propina" que sí sé que la puedo utilizar con los hablantes de hoy.

Me gustan mucho vuestras respuestas y lo de "yapa" no lo sabía.

Torrebruno, muchas gracias por los ejemplos. 

Como dice Aviador, a mí también me gustaría saber por qué se tendría que pronunciar como "adejala" si la hache es muda....


----------



## Agró

Nunca la había oído, y "yapa" tampoco. Quizá lo más habitual por aquí sea "prima":

*prim**a**.** 8.     * f. Cantidad extra de dinero que se da a alguien a modo de recompensa, estímulo, agradecimiento, etc.


----------



## Camilo1964

Aviador said:


> No creo que conozcan _yapa_ en España, se trata de un término quechua usado coloquialmente en Perú, Bolivia y el Cono Sur. ¿Me equivoco?
> 
> Saludos.


Y también en Venezuela, donde le cambiamos la _y_ por _ñ_: *ñapa*, pero para nosotros es casi siempre un añadido no monetario, como la docena del fraile que le da el bodeguero del barrio a sus clientes de toda la vida.


----------



## Cbes

La "yapa" recuerdo haberla pedido cuando niño, comprando algo en el almacén pedía la yapa (siempre eran algunos caramelos), esta costumbre ya quedó en desuso pero la palabra no perdió vigencia y aún se usa cuando alguien te hace ver que te está dando algo más de lo originalmente pactado: "va con yapa", "mirá que te estoy dando la yapa".


----------



## Colchonero

Camilo1964 said:


> Y también en Venezuela, donde le cambiamos la _y_ por _ñ_: *ñapa*, pero para nosotros es casi siempre un añadido no monetario, como la docena del fraile que le da el bodeguero del barrio a sus clientes de toda la vida.


 
El DRAE define así ñapa, es verdad. Pero por aquí tiene un sentido completamente distinto: una ñapa es una chapuza casera, una pequeña reparación, un apaño; y a quienes se dedican a esas tareas se les llama "los ñapas."


----------



## jorgema

Agró said:


> Nunca la había oído, y "yapa" tampoco. Quizá lo más habitual por aquí sea "prima":
> 
> *prim**a**.** 8.     * f. Cantidad extra de dinero que se da a alguien a modo de recompensa, estímulo, agradecimiento, etc.



Creo que esta es la respuesta más precisa a la pregunta inicial. Ni adehala ni propina. Una _prima _es lo que se le daría a alguien como recompensa por un buen trabajo. También he escuchado (y usado) un _extra_.


----------



## Cbes

En Argentina "prima" no se usa con ese sentido acá es "premio".


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Aviador said:


> No creo que conozcan _yapa_ en España, se trata de un término quechua usado coloquialmente en Perú, Bolivia y el Cono Sur. ¿Me equivoco?


 
Como ya ha dicho Agró por España no es conocida. Por eso le preguntaba a torrebruno, que parecía que si le sonaba.


----------



## torrebruno

Aviador said:


> En castellano la hache "es muda".


Absolutamente cierto.



Lulu978 said:


> Como dice Aviador, a mí también me gustaría saber por qué se tendría que pronunciar como "adejala" si la hache es muda....


 
Me dejé llevar por el origen de la palabra y por el sonido de la hache aspirada de estas tierras.
Adejala es a dehala como Mojamed es a Mohamed.



> Por eso le preguntaba a torrebruno, que parecía que si le sonaba


Que va, cero coma cero. Fue un copia pega del internet


----------



## Calambur

Lulu978 said:


> Si yo hago un trabajo, pero no es un verdadero empleo con sueldo fijo, puedo decir que me dan una "adehala" si lo hago bien? (con el significado de "propina")
> *Poder, puedes. La cuestión es que te entiendan...*


 


Adolfo Afogutu said:


> De adehala, de añadidura, de yapa.
> *También puede entenderse como "de regalo".*


 


Aviador said:


> De acuerdo con todos. No conocía la palabra y me parece muy bien, pero...
> *Yo sí la conocía, pero no me pregunten dónde la he leído (muchas veces leo cosas viejas y mi memoria no siempre recuerda el texto donde aparece una palabra rara).*
> 
> En castellano la hache "es muda", ¿porqué habríamos de pronunciar /adejala/?
> *Supongo -aunque torrebruno ya se encargará de aclararlo- que porque los sevillanos tienen a aspirar las haches, y terminan sonando parecido a las jotas.*


 


Aviador said:


> No creo que conozcan _yapa_ en España, se trata de un término quechua usado coloquialmente en Perú, Bolivia y el Cono Sur. ¿Me equivoco?
> *No te equivocas, al menos en lo que respecta al español rioplantense.*
> 
> *yapa y ñapa es lo mismo (aunque por aquí se usa yapa). Consiste en esto: alguien va a comprar algo, digamos: un kilo de azúcar suelta, y el vendedor pesa un kilo con un poquito más (digamos: 40 gramos más): eso es la yapa.*
> *Por supuesto, es sólo un ejemplo.*


 


Lulu978 said:


> Como dice Aviador, a mí también me gustaría saber por qué se tendría que pronunciar como "adejala" si la hache es muda....
> *Esperemos la respuesta de torrebruno, pero mientras tanto mira la explicación que puse más arriba.*


 
Aquí hay un texto donde aparece la palabra aldehala.

*torrebruno*: nos cruzamos. Ahora me hiciste dudar. ¿Aspiran las haches o las eses?


----------



## Kcris

Calambur said:


> Aquí hay un texto donde aparece la palabra aldehala.


Cuadra bastante con nuestra _yapa_.


----------



## torrebruno

Calambur said:


> *torrebruno*: nos cruzamos. Ahora me hiciste dudar. ¿Aspiran las haches o las eses?


 
Las jaches, las jaches.
Y también se espiran. Realmente Mojamed suena así porque la hache se espira (Duviiiiii, ¿dónde estás?)
Sin embargo la fama se la lleva la aspirada.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, *torrebruno*.
(Ahora aparece *Duvija* con el palo de amasijar...)


----------



## eno2

Adehala esta solo en uno de mis dos diccionarios de traducción, el de bolsillo, el menos reciente, como propina o añadidura .  Por eso hizo esta búsqueda. Me quedo con propina, provisionalmente. 
En el momento que me haya vuelto proficiente, y que quiera pasar por culto, voy a utilizar  'adehala'.


----------



## oa2169

Y aquí va otra que la contiene el DLE y que se usaba mucho en Colombia. Hoy se usa más bien poco:

*vendaje 2*

Der. del ant. _venda_ 'venta', y este del lat. _vendĭta._

1. m. Can., Bol., Col., Ec., El Salv., Hond. y Nic. Añadidura, especialmente la que se da como propina o regalo.


----------



## eno2

<Can> es Canarias. Voy a averiguarlo con mi buen amigo taxista A. (No, no se llama Adehala)


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

En lo que consultas con tu amigo, te voy diciendo que es la primera vez en mi vida que me he topado con la palabra _adehala_. Ni la había leído (creo) ni la había oído en Canarias ni en ninguna de las regiones españolas que he visitado (que son casi todas...).

Saludos


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> . Voy a averiguarlo con mi buen amigo taxista A.


No tenía la más mínima  idea de lo que era 'adehala'.


----------



## Señor K

Muy bonita palabra. Completamente desconocida para mí. Trataré de fomentarla.


----------

